# Track Design - Need Input



## shadowrunner521 (May 24, 2005)

I've just found this forum, I believe it is what I've been looking for. Am in the process of designing and then building a track for a friend's hobbyshop. Want off-road in the center with dirt oval around the outside - have about 1/2 acre to work with. Any suggestions or input of any kind will be very much appreciated. Also need info on drivers stand - how tall, how long, how wide, etc. Are there any websites that deal strictly with this kind of info? Thanks to anyone who has time to email me with info.

Bernie [email protected]


----------



## bsoder (Dec 20, 2004)

here's a couple good resources.

track thread 

RC Car Action article


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

*Building a Track.*

Drivers stand.
32Ft is the best length I found for the stand. Will hold 10 adult Men comfortably.
4' X 8' sheets of 3/4" decking. Good support and cross bracing underneath.
3-4 Ft high has been great for us. Handicap ramp if you can.
Don't make the rail too high. 36-40 " that way most won't want to lean on it.
Make some 2" X 12" X 2ft stools for younger racers. Different heights.

Track width. minimum 8ft between the pipes for track that runs only 1/10th scale. 12 ft for one that runs 1/8th scale.

Off Road, back straight, 1/10th scale electric about 100 ft. Nitro and 1/8th scale 150ft. or more. Make a design that allows electrics to turn in at about the 100 ft mark. Jump Designs that make it fun but not so wild that they determine the winner of the races. Let the driving do that. 

Flat or banked Oval???

Hope this gets you started.
Dan


----------



## BDKesling (Sep 25, 2001)

The June issue of RC Driver has 9 different track designs in it. I've been helping a buddy of mine put in a dirt track (oval with an infield), I'll send you a link to my online picture album of what we have so far.
-Brian


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

Here's a pic of our driver's stand (http://www.columbiathunder.org/pics/05-15-05_HD_TrophyRace/DSC01159.jpg). It's a mix of treated and untreated wood, as we used whatever was cheapest at Home Depot (our main local supporter). HD is also the location we race at, and yes the ENTIRE 130x55 track is under that roof. In fact, there's nearly 2 acres under there, making it great for pitting and we race whether it rains or not, since it stays pretty dry under the roof.

Someone said 32ft long, that's just outrageous! That stand is 16ft and holds 8 comfortably. You stand around 4ft off the ground, the banister runs all the way around except for the stairs. The front banister is, as you can see, lowered to be comfortable and for viewing purposes. If I was to build an off-road track, I would DEFINATELY make the stand where you are at least 6ft off the ground. Why? There's usually more material separating track lanes and it is difficult to see over. Also, the more vertical you can get to a track, the better your perception.

Just my thoughts...
Mitch


----------



## shadowrunner521 (May 24, 2005)

Thanks to all who took the time to give input on my request. Really good stuff guys, You all have given good info. I'm sure I'll be back soon with more questions, now that I found a place to get answers. All have a safe weekend. -- Bernie


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Take the average shoulder width of a full grown man... average 2ft or more.
and do the math.
We had a 24ft stand and it just fit 10 drivers. And it was a TIGHT fit...we added one more 8 Ft section and it made the stand comfortable for racing and practice. It was worth the time and effort to make it comfortable for all racers.
Dan




> Someone said 32ft long, that's just outrageous! That stand is 16ft and holds 8 comfortably.
> 
> Mitch


----------

